# Gun smith



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Look for a Good gunsmith in the Youngstown area for a pproject gun. I have a old 16 gauge that needs some work done to it. Don’t need someone who is just someone who replaces parts. It’s going to need a part that needs to be made.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Eyecrosser said:


> Look for a Good gunsmith in the Youngstown area for a pproject gun. I have a old 16 gauge that needs some work done to it. Don’t need someone who is just someone who replaces parts. It’s going to need a part that needs to be made.


Don't know anyone in Youngstown area but do know someone in Grove City Ohio If'n you can't find someone closer to ya.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Look up Travis Halluck. I believe he's in Portage county. He has done me well.


----------

